
Devuan Taken Down by “Gopher” Hackers - tramtrist
https://www.devuan.org/pwned.html
======
tramtrist
In case it's fixed by the time everyone sees this:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190331190030/https://www.devua...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190331190030/https://www.devuan.org/pwned.html)

------
rhabarba
April's fools? (Although they're - technically - right re: the web)

~~~
0xdeadb00f
It's gotta be an April fools joke. If it isn't then... Well that's
embarrassing.

------
Phenfinite
convert 1554080659 from nix time, lads.

